# Zeppelin's 50th Anniversary brings "New" Material



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Jimmy is hinting at more "new" material for their 50th anniversary in 2018. 

Jimmy Page Hints At 'Surprises' For Led Zeppelin's 50th Anniversary

I have a Sex Pistols red vinyl LP called, "_Flogging a Dead Horse_".


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I love Zep, I love Page but man I wish he'd move on. So many wasted years when he could have been creating new material.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert Plant has done an admiral job of moving on, while paying respect to that 'other' band he played in. I like how the Zep songs are re-invented a bit.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

To be fair to Mr. Page, he isn't the only one in that camp (not moving on). Some of my most revered influences are doing the same (Brian May, Steve Howe, etc). 

And I can see hanging on to something as significant as what these guys have turned out. If I had created 0.1% of the great stuff any of these guys has, I'd be going on about it constantly. I'd be insufferable. You'd never hear the end of it and you'd all hate me even more than you already do. You are all so lucky I can't write my way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm guessing yet another remix, alternative mix, or live version of some 'hit' already played to death on classic rock radio. If it is truly new material I will have interest, but I fear yet another 'remastering' or repackaging. 

I think Page is just written out. How couldn't you be after writing two out of every three classic rock riffs! I wish he would form a new group and play some rockabilly inspired stuff with a heavy dose of blues, funk, and early rock and roll. There are some great live Zep tracks where they are anything but heavy and are really swinging. Take the back half of WLL from TSRTS (the parts that are not in anyway WLL!) and run with it.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm guessing yet another remix, alternative mix, or live version of some 'hit' already played to death on classic rock radio. If it is truly new material I will have interest, but I fear yet another 'remastering' or repackaging. 

I think Page is just written out. How couldn't you be after writing two out of every three classic rock riffs! I wish he would form a new group and play some rockabilly inspired stuff with a heavy dose of blues, funk, and early rock and roll. There are some great live Zep tracks where they are anything but heavy and are really swinging. Take the back half of WLL from TSRTS (the parts that are not in anyway WLL!) and run with it.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm guessing yet another remix, alternative mix, or live version of some 'hit' already played to death on classic rock radio. If it is truly new material I will have interest, but I fear yet another 'remastering' or repackaging. 

I think Page is just written out. How couldn't you be after writing two out of every three classic rock riffs! I wish he would form a new group and play some rockabilly inspired stuff with a heavy dose of blues, funk, and early rock and roll. There are some great live Zep tracks where they are anything but heavy and are really swinging. Take the back half of WLL from TSRTS (the parts that are not in anyway WLL!) and run with it.

TG


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Just reading this now, I had this random thought of Page doing something with Nels Cline. I'm not really a huge fan of either, but it could either be interesting or a complete disaster.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm guessing remixed and unreleased trax. His real genius is behind the mixing board


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

He's going to cover Greta Van Fleet


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> To be fair to Mr. Page, he isn't the only one in that camp (not moving on). Some of my most revered influences are doing the same (Brian May, Steve Howe, etc).


Brian May put out a real good solo album after Queen--but it went nowhere because people wanted Queen.
It was way better than anything he's done since.

Some of it does sound like Queen--because, well he was in Queen & an important part of their sound--and they all wrote songs...

But it was also different.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The Firm was pretty good, in my opinion... those 2 albums weren't just Zep or Bad Co knock-offs. He definitely took a step into the modern with them. His solo _Outrider_ was kinda uninspired though. _Coverdale Page_ was totally Zep knock-offs! God, I can't listen to that album anymore! When it came out, I loved it.... cause it was basically new Zeppelin material, but David Coverversion is just trying too hard to be Plant. 

I can't see Page finding anything we haven't heard before. I think the 90's boxed sets with _Hey, Hey, What Can I Do, Traveling Riverside Blues, _and_ Baby Come Home_ were it for truly unreleased.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Coda was the beginning of issuing unreleased stuff for LZ. Our impression at the time, for the most part, was "there's a reason it was unreleased." I still don't really consider it an LZ album.

But over time, we've become more wanting of some good ol' Zep, so we'll take just about anything now. I'm happy going back and listening to the stuff they thought worthy of release back when they were still all together. That stuff never gets old.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> To be fair to Mr. Page, he isn't the only one in that camp (not moving on). Some of my most revered influences are doing the same (Brian May, Steve Howe, etc).


you know though, in the grand scheme of things...how the music industry works anymore...he probably makes way more money (which I'm quite sure the other three don't complain about) by beating a dead horse, then by trying to teach a new horse tricks...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> you know though, in the grand scheme of things...how the music industry works anymore...he probably makes way more money (*which I'm quite sure the other three don't complain about*) by beating a dead horse, then by trying to teach a new horse tricks...


I'm pretty sure one of "those other three" doesn't complain at all. About anything.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> To be fair to Mr. Page, he isn't the only one in that camp (not moving on). Some of my most revered influences are doing the same (Brian May, Steve Howe, etc).
> 
> And I can see hanging on to something as significant as what these guys have turned out. If I had created 0.1% of the great stuff any of these guys has, I'd be going on about it constantly. I'd be insufferable. You'd never hear the end of it and you'd all hate me even more than you already do. You are all so lucky I can't write my way out of a wet paper bag.


Howe has released over 15 solo albums. That doesn't include his Homebrew albums, Trio stuff etc. in fairness, the last solo album I bought of his was The Steve Howe Album (about the same time I bought my last Zep album, Coda )


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex said:


> Howe has released over 15 solo albums. That doesn't include his Homebrew albums, Trio stuff etc. in fairness, the last solo album I bought of his was The Steve Howe Album (about the same time I bought my last Zep album, Coda )


I didn't mean they haven't released solo stuff. They all have. It was more about the fact that both of them (and others I didn't mention) keep working the old thing as well, as does Page. The last couple of times I saw Steve Howe was with Yes. Years ago I saw a solo show of his - he was opening for Terry Bozio (I think it was). First/last time I'll go to a 2 hour long drum solo, but I enjoyed Steve's set.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> Brian May put out a real good solo album after Queen--but it went nowhere because people wanted Queen.
> It was way better than anything he's done since.
> 
> Some of it does sound like Queen--because, well he was in Queen & an important part of their sound--and they all wrote songs...
> ...


Anybody here familiar with the Starfleet Project?
Lol..although it does answer the question"what would Brian May and EVH sound like in the same room?" 




Losing Freddy late in their career is a far better reason to hang it up than losing a drummer relatively early on. plus Brian's busy doing academic stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Anybody here familiar with the Starfleet Project?
> Lol..although it does answer the question"what would Brian May and EVH sound like in the same room?"
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of this album:


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

So, a Japanese “connection” has announced through email this-

“Immigrant Song - Special 1 Track Extremely Ltd Ed (100 Copies Only) Single Soundboard Revolution Release! 
This Single Track features for the very first and only time anywhere, the Legendary Authentic Perfect Stereo Soundboard from 9/29/71 Osaka!”


This, along with a single song release of Black Dog from the previous days concert (sept 28 1971) is being seen in “inner circles” as a good indication that a set of multi tracks from legendary concerts (always believed to be in the bands possesion) is being worked on for official release and bits are leaking out. 

If the 50th anniversary set is indeed Japan 71, then be prepared for a treat. This is one of the eras or concert runs that Zeppelin fans feel is arguably the very best. It definitely demonstrates them with best combination of technical playing, loose atmosphere and live creativity, IMO. 

A Japan 71 release would pose interesting questions regarding royalties and how that would relate to what, if anything gets cut, particularly from the whole lotta love medleys as all kinds of songs were thrown in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

laristotle said:


>


Firing on all cylinders. I’ve had all the boots for the Japanese shows for many, many years but if an official set comes out, It’ll be 2003 all over again for me (with the excitement of DVD and HTWWW).

Seems a long times wait to Zeptember yet.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Zep sucks. My ass makes better noise.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Zep sucks. My ass makes better noise.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I couldn’t really disagree with you, but at the same time, it’s undeniable that they marketed their cheek squeezers far better than you did/have.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Theres no way they can possibly live up to the hype, after all these years of teasing reunions esp at this age.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Was never a huge zepplin fan either, but IMPO, the rain song is the bee's knee's. Kind of like Supertramps even in the quietest moments. Worth the price of a 12 string by itself. (I've been forcing myself not to buy a mandolin as I know darn well all I would use it for is to learn the battle of evermore, the tennessee waltz and one token medeival song.....just because.....mandolin)

But then I'm a bit of a philistine.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Zep sucks. My ass makes better noise.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Page was a genius at microphone placement to achieve the sounds he was looking to record, a great example being Bonzo's drums on Levee. Maybe you could try similar experimentation when making some of your "sounds"!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Page was a genius at microphone placement to achieve the sounds he was looking to record, a great example being Bonzo's drums on Levee. Maybe you could try similar experimentation when making some of your "sounds"!


I think that is an often looked aspect of Page--his biggest strength I think--was his production.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

zontar said:


> I think that is an often looked aspect of Page--his biggest strength I think--was his production.


Yep, I agree. That and his writing.

Live playing I think is quite a ways down the list. I would say, though, that he was one of the first to strike those major rockstar guitar poses. He was so elegant in his open kimonos and dragon stuff - I have to say he pulled that off much better than Lifeson and his crew. 










It was a different time and many bands (Grateful Dead and ABB, I'm looking at you) had little to no interest in just reproducing their albums. They wanted to stretch out and explore, interpret and improvise. A far cry from these recent 'classic rock' tours, reproducing in their entirety albums like Dark Side of The Moon. There's something to be said for that as well, but we have to at least take it into consideration.


I just hope we're gonna get boots of "Chuck's Arse" being released in 20 or 30 years. Something to look forward to.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

He does provide some of the iconic images in rock music, as does Mr Plant.


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

Quote from Page in MUSIC WEEK interview:


“I can't give the game away, but there's a recording that’s another multi-track that we'll release,” said Page. “It's so different to all the other things that are out there. It's another view compared to How The West Was Won or The Song Remains The Same. I'm looking forward to people hearing that. There's a lot of stuff to come out, a number of releases. I'd like to say that they'll be coming out over the next 10 years. There's more to come for sure.”

http://www.musicweek.com/media/read/i-v ... bum/071473


----------

